# first project on mill



## glenhw (Jun 24, 2022)

well i made my first project on the mill my friend needed a jig to drill holes in a banister he is building so i made a jig that has a 1in rod with a half in hole to drill through and a hole for a locating pin used a 1x2 tubing welded 1/4 in plate on the sides drilled the rod and finished at 37deg then bored a  1in  hole at 37deg through the tubing and milled off all welds to make it smooth 
i should have taken more time to clean before tig welding it as I couldn't make a clean weld 
tell me what you think


----------



## Susquatch (Jun 25, 2022)

glenhw said:


> well i made my first project on the mill my friend needed a jig to drill holes in a banister he is building so i made a jig that has a 1in rod with a half in hole to drill through and a hole for a locating pin used a 1x2 tubing welded 1/4 in plate on the sides drilled the rod and finished at 37deg then bored a  1in  hole at 37deg through the tubing and milled off all welds to make it smooth
> i should have taken more time to clean before tig welding it as I couldn't make a clean weld
> tell me what you think



It's interesting to me that your first project is something for a friend. Speaks volumes about who you are! 

Nice job on the mill!

No worries about the welding. I don't point fingers cuz my welding sucks way more than anybody else I know.


----------



## whydontu (Jun 25, 2022)

looks good, fit for purpose and I’m sure your friend is thrilled


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 26, 2022)

looks fine to me.


----------

